# * * * * 2016-11-19 update to the express entry program * * * *



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

The Government of Canada has made an update in the points allocation in certain sections of the Express Entry program.

Find the notice of change and the changes here.

*If you have already received an invitation to apply, you will not be affected by the below changes. CIC will process your application based on the rules in place when your ITA was sent.*


----------

